
Uncovering British spies’ web of sockpuppet social media personas [video] - Jerry2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9YhFiZnHkE
======
trqx
link should be
[https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9233-uncovering_british_spies_we...](https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9233-uncovering_british_spies_web_of_sockpuppet_social_media_personas)

This one contains french and german audio as well, with the addition of not
being hosted on youtube.

------
kaybe
I did camera on this one. (All run by volunteers as every year).

Everyone, if you ever speak at CCC, _please_ try to stand still. It's nigh
impossible to do this picture-in-picture layout if you don't.

~~~
angry_octet
Thank you for your efforts!

While I understand the problem of tracking, it has to be said that people who
move around the stage usually have a more more engaging stage presence. In
contrast, people who stand rigidly at the lectern are often boring. ing, it
has to be said that people who move around the stage usually have a more more
engaging stage presence. In contrast, people who stand rigidly at the lectern
are often boring.

Sounds like a task for OpenCV face tracking :-)

~~~
davchana
Meta, but you might have copy pasted your reply twice.. after 'boring.' the
part starts again with 'ing' of 'tracking'

~~~
angry_octet
The HN user interface on mobile leaves something to be desired.

------
mmjaa
Are hackers the last bastion between us little people and the totalitarian
state envisioned by the British people?

Because it seems that we've got a lot of work to do. How people are okay with
their taxes paying for things like JTRIG is really dis-heartening ..

------
peoplewindow
Pretty interesting, good investigation.

The whole thing seems remarkably amateur and low effort. Their slide of
limitations is revealing - lack of language skills, no real process for
handoffs over vacation times, use of a dedicated URL shortener that only GCHQ
use instead of the many commercially available ones - these seem like basic
errors. I find it hard to believe that this was a well funded effort or even
achieved much at all.

It also casts some new light on the "Russian bots are taking over"
establishment meltdown. Projection much? Obviously western government figures
know their own staff are doing this sort of thing, so they assume that Russia
is too and the lack of hard evidence of the type shown in this talk is neither
here nor there.

~~~
gandhium
Assume? There's tons of info on Russian troll factories, even from insiders
who took part in pushing 'Russkiy mir' agenda around.

